# I finally did it. (The Diary of Anne Frank)



## AZ Jim (Nov 15, 2015)

It was published in 1947 but I just finally purchased and read "The Diary of Anne Frank".  I don't know why I kept putting it off but now I caught up with the rest of the world.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

I hate to admit it but I haven't read it yet. I've seen documentaries and films about her, but haven't read the book.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2015)

I haven't read it either - I'm not into fiction.

*covers up for the hailstorm*


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 15, 2015)

It really gives one insight into the situation she and the others of her family and a couple of others went through locked away in hiding for 25 months to avoid capture by the Germans.  Remarkable courage.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 15, 2015)

It was required reading in my HS literature glass.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I haven't read it either - I'm not into fiction.
> 
> *covers up for the hailstorm*


You must be talking about the Bible, not TDOAF...


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You must be talking about the Bible, not TDOAF...



Well, there has been an entire culture since the '60's that has maintained that the diaries are forgeries, in part or in full. I'm not saying they are or are not, just that the controversy continues.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 15, 2015)

I have read it... TWICE..


----------



## AprilT (Nov 15, 2015)

Fiction or not, it was a depiction of a period in time which suffering of a people was nothing less than horrific.  Even if this one person didn't exist, there were Anne Franks in spirit.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2015)

I read it as a kid.  At that time of life, I found it very scary.


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2015)

I read it as a child and then had the opportunity to visit the Anne Frank House in Amsterdam.  It really made the book come to life for me.


----------



## 911 (Nov 20, 2015)

I took the low road and watched the movie 2 or 3 times.


----------

